
JavaScript is not a shit - Ideabile
http://blog.ideabile.com/en/2013/10/javascript-is-not-a-shit/ %22
======
Ideabile
Sorry [http://blog.ideabile.com/en/2013/10/javascript-is-not-a-
shit...](http://blog.ideabile.com/en/2013/10/javascript-is-not-a-shit/)

------
argimenes
Not a shit what, exactly?

